# Battery Question



## kevin t (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a 16' Lund that I am going to put a 24v Minn Kota on the transom. Can I still use one of those 2 batteries that will be tied in series as a single 12v for my other electronics(lights, Humminbird, etc) or do I need a 3rd battery for that? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Don't believe so since them batteries will be hooked up in series thereby creating 24 volts. Also I always found it better to have use a separate battery for my electronics. You could probably get away with using that battery for your outboard as well if you choose. Although some may differ on that opinion as well.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Sure tap the first battery as you normally would for 12v, either battery doesn't matter. You just don't want to tap negative of one and positive of the other, stay on the same battery and your good.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Exactly correct(what cougarman said)!


----------



## LUNDCHOP (Mar 20, 2014)

Use a voltmeter and make sure your using the 12v side or you will fry your electronics. And I don't recommend hooking your fish finder to the same batteries your trolling motor I tried and got way too much interference unless someone has a trick and can share there knowledge with us. Thanks


Life's a garden, Dig it!!


----------

